# The start of project take down



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

In order from a new garage to be built the old kennels had to come down,so every now an again i will update this thread a it progresses.


Size wise for the garage the full width of the garden which is 13.5 ft and the back wall which is 17.5ft long.


Hrs of labour for me to put it up, down in 4hrs with me by myself....and now im hurting.


----------



## Eko (Jul 29, 2007)

Are you going to buy a kit or build your own? How much do you think it's lightly to cost either way. Did you have to apply for planning permission?

The reason I ask is because my garage is in a right state and I'm considering pulling it down and putting something more practicle in it's place but cant decide what to go for.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Eko said:


> Are you going to buy a kit or build your own? How much do you think it's lightly to cost either way. Did you have to apply for planning permission?
> 
> The reason I ask is because my garage is in a right state and I'm considering pulling it down and putting something more practicle in it's place but cant decide what to go for.


with the budget im on it looks like im building it myself and yea i had to apply for planning permission which i drew up myself too ( im tight ). today i have rented a breaker and had plowed into breaking the 10ft square slab in the pic and maaaaaaaaaaaaan im hurting.lol.

*Day 2*


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Good work, rather you than me. Radox in the bath might help.


----------



## richardg3.2 (Jan 26, 2006)

Eko said:


> Are you going to buy a kit or build your own? How much do you think it's lightly to cost either way. Did you have to apply for planning permission?
> 
> The reason I ask is because my garage is in a right state and I'm considering pulling it down and putting something more practicle in it's place but cant decide what to go for.


If garage is over 5m from your house and ridge height is below 3.8m then you will be classified as permitted development. Need to put it in writing to planning dept and they will write back confirming this. Will need building regs for it though, either council building control or private firm. Cost will vary dramatically depending on how it's built and how much you can do yourself. I am in the middle of building one myself which is 25ftx28ft and that should come in at about £7.5k. That is all for materials including a 5m electric roller shutter, pitched roof (just ordered roof trusses @ £620) and waste/earth removal. Had over £3k just to get the foundations and floor in.


----------



## Eko (Jul 29, 2007)

Cheers for the info. Looking forward to seeing what you create and get some ideas.

I want something about 9-10ft x 20ft ideally so I can have a little workshop at the back. I live in a conservation area so that might be a concern dispite the fact the current garage looks naff. 
I'm the same when it comes to doing the labour and drawing up plans myself, I'm far too tight to pay someone to do a job I could do.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

get all your measurements and buy a scaling ruler,easy enough then. 7.5k on a garage is alot, my budget is alot less than that hence why i got to do it myself.

Radox aint gonna help me here i dont think....a new back might tho.


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

How about Deep Heat.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

mally said:


> How about Deep Heat.


Dont worry about it m8 the misses wil take care of it :devil: finished it today so its out of the way,now to order a lorry with a grab on it.


----------



## richardg3.2 (Jan 26, 2006)

Scud said:


> get all your measurements and buy a scaling ruler,easy enough then. 7.5k on a garage is alot, my budget is alot less than that hence why i got to do it myself.
> 
> Radox aint gonna help me here i dont think....a new back might tho.


Suprising where the money goes. I had £1k for excavations and material removal (approximately 180 ton:doublesho ) £1700 for concrete for footings and floor (29 cubic metres) £300 for steel reinforcing for the floor, £1300 for bricks (4200 of the bu**ers) £620 for roof trusses, £600 for roofing materials, £1100 for door and then there is sand, cement, gutters, personal door, 3 UPVC windows etc.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

richardg3.2 said:


> Suprising where the money goes. I had £1k for excavations and material removal (approximately 180 ton:doublesho ) £1700 for concrete for footings and floor (29 cubic metres) £300 for steel reinforcing for the floor, £1300 for bricks (4200 of the bu**ers) £620 for roof trusses, £600 for roofing materials, £1100 for door and then there is sand, cement, gutters, personal door, 3 UPVC windows etc.


:doublesho


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent stuff look forward to more pics


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

This was day 3......




Ordered a skip on saturday and finished filling it tonight......now the garden looks like this, ready for the dig down.


And man am i shattered and asi stated before about getting the grab lorry....it didnt happen everything was hand balled into the barrow taken out across the lane and hand balled back into the skip.

Cheers


----------



## richardg3.2 (Jan 26, 2006)

Are you digging by hand or going to get a mini digger. I didn't have much option since the building inspector wanted it digging down 1.8m on the 2 sides nearest to a nearby tree. Mine started as this 


















Luckily have a good friend we use for a lot of our groundworks who has diggers of various sizes, a roll-off skip that holds 3 times as much as a 12 yard skip (and we filled 8 of his!!) and one of these wee beasties which must be the most versatile bit of kit going. Previous owner of the house had left this stump in the ground as he couldn't think of anything that would begin to shift it. Marvellous thing hydraulics.


















19 cubic metres of concrete (and £1k) later and not a lot to show for it.









Brickwork up to floor height, floor prepped with topping, blinded with sand, damp membrane and reinforcing on spacers ready for 6 inch floor slab









Latest pic from last week, got about another 4 or 5 days to finish brickwork.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Thats big m8,do the brick work out cheaper than block ? and how deep and wide are those footings.


----------



## richardg3.2 (Jan 26, 2006)

Bricks are dearer than blocks but look nicer finished. I got these bricks for about £290 per thousand. There are 52 bricks to a square metre so you can soon work out how many you will need. Don't knock any off for window and personal door as this extra will allow for breakages/cuts. If I had done it out of blocks I would have had to paint it to stop it looking like a big grey aircraft hangar at the bottom of the garden. You then need to keep painting it to keep it looking nice. Do it out of bricks and you don't have this hassle.
Standard footing is dug down to a depth of 900mm, 600mm wide. You then need 225mm of concrete in the bottom. With mine I had to go down just short of 2m on 2 sides which had trees nearby (4m away). As I wasn't about to start laying foundation blocks from that depth up to ground level I just flooded the whole thing with concrete. Going on your 13.5ft x 17.5ft you would only require a touch over 2.5 cubic metres based on the standard footings. Based on your garage dimensions, a standard height of 2.3m up to pan height, and knocking off 2.1m square as a nominal amount for a garage dooor you would be looking at around 2000 bricks for a single skin and then a few blocks for supporting pillars.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

*A quick pic of the lastest stage.*



Looking back at the date when i started this thread you may be thinking " he's slow" but remember everything that has needed to been done has been done by myself by hand soooooooooooo  .
Ground was dig down and i came across a number of problems but there we are, 3 ton of hardcore in and wacked, dpm down and reinforced mesh in then 4.5 meters of concrete ( 9 ton ) which todays tip is WEAR WELLIES cos the cemicals have burnt my skin and are pretty soar.


----------



## VEG (Aug 28, 2007)

Did mine the quick way as i allready had a large garage and wanted another I bought a sectional concrete garage off someone on ebay all up and running in 3 days with electric in as well :thumb:


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

Consider getting the concrete floor polished professionally....

I never, and the surface is breaking up a bit 
...and paint's not adhereing !


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

good work mate


----------



## johny5 (Mar 8, 2006)

Looking good so far, your hard work is paying off keep it up


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Im nearly there now, must admit its been hard work juggling this in between work etc...... dont envy brickys at all


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

Hi fella - garage is looking great:thumb:

I'm probably teaching you to suck eggs here, but just in case (or for anyone else reading who is considering building a garage) - if there is *any* chance of overnight frost, don't lay any brickwork. The water in the cement will freeze overnight & not bond properly. Best case is your wall has collapsed in the morning. Worst case is the wall collapses once the roof goes on......

Another tip is to work out how many electrical sockets you'll need, then double it.

Sorry if I sound preachy - I just see a lot of mistakes made that are so simple to avoid

p.s. I see from the bottom pic you have the basic essentials. **** & a bottle of pop:lol:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looking good so far, can't wait for some more pictures.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking like you are making good progress :thumb:

I would totally agree with dave_h, it is almost impossible to have too many electric sockets in a garage. It is a good idea to run them from a small consumer unit with RCCD trips, as well as the safety it stops you plunging the house in to darkness and upsetting SWMBO who is bound to be watching her fav TV programme at the time! Also put in plenty of lights if you are going to use it for detailing, you want the option of going super bright


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Is it just me or are the back wheels of the digger off the ground in richardg3.2's 4th picture down on page 2?


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Looking good :thumb: I've got the same mixer as you 

Second what was said above, loads of sockets, I would say 6 doubles at least  two on each main wall.
Depending on lighting required I'd think about 4 5' flourescents minimum and maybe a separate one above the workbench if you plan on having one that is.

John


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

are you laying the bricks yourself too?

are you a builder by trade?


----------



## skauldy (May 14, 2007)

M40COO said:


> Consider getting the concrete floor polished professionally....
> 
> I never, and the surface is breaking up a bit
> ...and paint's not adhereing !


Noooooooooo. I power flaoted my floor till it was black and looked like a sheet of water on it . when i went to paint they said i shouldn't have power flaoted it since the surface will be glass like and the paint has nothing to bond to. Best bet would to just Bull float it :thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys..... i have planned on 4 double sockets and tthese will be run off its own trip box, i understand about the frost etc.. dave, it hasnt been too bad down here tbh but everything looks ok at the mo.

ianFIRST - if the question is at myself, yes im laying the block myself and no im not a builder by trade..... as you can tell where i screwed up on the last pic on courses 3 and 4, but not bad for my first time.

Also **** and energy drink are essential....lol..... Can anyone explain how to go about fitting joists.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

*Building is complete...........*

Finally complete, door was fitted today so my motor has a new home.
Just got to feed it life ( elec ) and render it......sorted.



Plenty of room ethier side of the car.


Will try and get a few daylight shots if im home earlier enough, also THANKS
to the guys that have followed this thead and given advice and comments:thumb:


----------



## hesslevtr (Jan 2, 2006)

looking good mate

plenty of room in there aswell


----------



## PT Cruiser (Sep 24, 2007)

looking good.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks to be a good size for a detailing bay. Glad to see the project completed :thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> Glad to see the project completed :thumb:


So am i Glyn..... so am i :thumb:

Cheers Guys


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice one Scud.


----------

